# Your Stock Choices For 2006



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

hi guys,

just wondering what stocks you think are going to be good performers this year.


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

*Re: Your Stock Choices For 06*

forgot to say what my stocks were! I am on rio,osh,emi,bzi.

whats your thoughts


----------



## Mumbank (12 April 2006)

*Re: Your Stock Choices For 06*

CFE, ENG, FAR, ENG  I hope !!!


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

sounds good. whata are some reasons for your stocks. short explanation if you dont mind


----------



## Bobby (12 April 2006)

Check out BMX on the 24th of this month .
Its the Monday after the Premier opens their new mill.  

Bob.


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

ok will do.


----------



## michael_selway (12 April 2006)

Hm ZFX, PEM, KZL, TZN, OXR.....I think you get the picture!

thx

MS


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

hi guys thanks for your input!!! for any others that are thinking of puting in their stocks can you please put in a little explanation of why you chose those stocks. thats only if you like. it just would make the thread more interesting. thanks 

Twojacks28


----------



## crackaton (12 April 2006)

MMN, CUE ,SBM, BGF, ZFX, AEX, AAR,


----------



## son of baglimit (12 April 2006)

dont we already have a best stocks for the year comp running here ?


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

not sure am new to this forum thingy. im just asking what stocks people have chosen for this year


----------



## son of baglimit (12 April 2006)

yeah i see that - just looking to consolidate similar threads - but for what its worth - NMS, CEO, HSN.

if ceo aint roaring in 3 months, its dead.


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

hmm interesting everyone seems to be in mining so far.

come on people tell us what stocks your tipping!


----------



## crackaton (12 April 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> hmm intersting everyone seems to be in mining so far.
> 
> come on people tell us what stocks your tipping!



Ok ANZ ANN NAB WES


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

hmm thats better keeping it nice and conservative.


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

does anyone else have any hot picks for 06?


----------



## mikeA (12 April 2006)

A Couple of stocks for you twojacks28 :WAN
                                                      KER


----------



## twojacks28 (12 April 2006)

KER i am not familiar with that stock. would you care to tell me what they are?


----------



## nizar (12 April 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> just wondering what stocks you think are going to be good performers this year.




OXR KZL OMC STX CBH


----------



## roger_leong (12 April 2006)

API MGX BKY


----------



## makeorbreak (12 April 2006)

Ha Ha HA MikeA
They are very interesting stocks  
I hate the free rider types


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

mikeA said:
			
		

> A Couple of stocks for you twojacks28 :WAN
> KER




Now thats not very nice!


----------



## twojacks28 (13 April 2006)

i think mikea should just grow up. its not even funny


----------



## stiger (27 April 2006)

Here we go BEI   HEG   LAF   and last but not least BDI


----------



## crackaton (27 April 2006)

mikeA said:
			
		

> A Couple of stocks for you twojacks28 :WAN
> KER




Here we go looks like someone left the door open. Exit another decent forum.


----------



## The Bookeeper (27 April 2006)

*RSN*, PPG & RCG


----------

